# Guitar Work Bench



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anybody use one, and if so, where did you get yours? Hard to find online, at least in my experience.

Hoping a few luthiers might have some ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Michael McConville markets (or marketed) (http://mcconvilleguitars.blogspot.com/ ) one which works great, though a little pricey. I use a series of jigs that clamp in my bench clamp and hold the guitar at various angles, plus a simple carpet scrap and neck rest.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Michael McConville markets (or marketed) (http://mcconvilleguitars.blogspot.com/ ) one which works great, though a little pricey. I use a series of jigs that clamp in my bench clamp and hold the guitar at various angles, plus a simple carpet scrap and neck rest.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Mooh, where did you find the neck rest?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

boomer said:


> Mooh, where did you find the neck rest?


The neck rests are pretty easy to build. Take a 2x4 and cut a groove in it and cover it with cloth etc. Attach that to a base and you have a neck rest.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

boomer said:


> Mooh, where did you find the neck rest?


Saw one in the Stew-Mac catalogue and replicated it myself. 
This one: http://www.stewmac.com/Shopping?actn=search&keyword=neck+support&x=25&y=16

Spruce from my scrap bin and cork sheet glued to the convex surface. I made 3 different sizes for instruments of different sizes, but use one most of the time. Works perfectly.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Fender sells the "Fender Guitar Work Station"...it comes in a tube...$39.99...

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/099-0502-000/


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I work on a few feet of carpet runner, an rest the neck on a block of wood I glued some felt to after i cut it to a half circle. All for a few bucks.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Some rubber underlay from engineered flooring. Paint roller glued to a block of wood..


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> . Paint roller glued to a block of wood..


it don't get no simpler than that ...........:food-smiley-004:


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

copperhead said:


> it don't get no simpler than that ...........:food-smiley-004:


Simpler...???...Just glue a paint roller to a beach towel...you can _roll up_ your "work bench" when you're done...


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I've actually used an UPSIDE DOWN stack of two or three Tim Horton coffee trays to support the neck and raise the headstock...the underside has convenient grooves to hold the guitar neck stable


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

A buddy's got a bench from StringTech in Stratford Ontario 1-800-760-5123


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's one that was for sale in Guelph
http://guelph.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...-Professional-Guitar-Techs-W0QQAdIdZ230856284


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow...looks like it would make a nice massage table...talk about a pampered axe...


----------

